# 15-4 Gheenoe Classic Mods



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Looking Good! Are you going to replace the Foam you removed?

BTW you have a 15-4 Gheenoe High Sider not a 15-6 Gheenoe Classic.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Looking Good! Are you going to replace the Foam you removed?
> 
> BTW you have a 15-4 Gheenoe High Sider not a 15-6 Gheenoe Classic.


I was about to say the same. lol


Nice work, though!


----------



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info... What is the difference between a high sider and a classic?

I am replacing the foam, by redistributing it in the front and rear to create a dry box in the rear and a wet box in the front with decks above. I've got the floor done and most of the front deck and box below completed. With all the rain, this build have been taking a lot longer than what I expected. I'll post pics soon.

Any one put a minn kota bow mounted trolling motor with foot control on the front of a 15-4 Gheenoe?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Classic's are wider, have a wide transom, and a flat nose up front.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Just a thought, fishing wires through those hard 90s are gunna be tricky.. Lookin good though


----------

